# Anyone ride a Forum Destroyer?



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Thinking about picking up last years Eddie Wall model for this season and was wondering if anyone here who rides one could give me their opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Im pretty sure the Destoyer has evolved from '04. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Tell me about it... especially in the last 2 or 3 years!! Its incredible!


----------

